# Resurrection of a Haunter



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello fellow haunters. *This year marked my return to haunting after a nearly forty year break. *A modest first step this year but the haunt fever has taken hold. *As kids, my brother and I put on a haunted house every year for four years straight. *This was our showcase for our collection of latex monsters masks purchased from the pages of that great magazine Famous Monsters of Filmland. *Brought to life through makeshift*mannequin's made from clothes stuffed with towels and bed sheets. *The patience of our poor mother would be tested each October as we enthusiastically converted each room of her lovely house into a creepy place of spooks and ghouls for an ever growing number of visitors to wonder through. * That was nearly forty years ago, but the stories live on in ever greater glory. *And this year I'm excited to share with you the news that I've joined the haunt fold once again. *The credit goes to a chance encounter with a you tube video of a flying crank ghost*for rekindling the old passion and spawning the creation of yet another member to the FCG army this Halloween. *Next year will see the addition of tombstones and what ever else can be pulled together between now and then.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Glad you decided to come back!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome and welcome back Intrepid


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

awesome and welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Always glad to see a resurrected haunter.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome back to the forum!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. From what I've seen so far, the haunt community here is a very friendly and helpful. I look forward to hanging out here often throughout the year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Let's have a drink for you coming back into the fold. What blood type do you prefer?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, and a Big Glad to have ya! See old haunters never die, they just get misplaced....

Hey, it's nice to see another DC Beltway Dweller. Not may of us in here.


----------

